# AQZ - Alliance Aviation Services



## System (21 December 2011)

Alliance Aviation Services Limited (AQZ) is a leading mining services company providing fly-in, fly-out ("FIFO") transportation to the mining and energy sector through a fleet of 25 aircraft. Alliance also provides ad hoc charter and ACMI services to a range of corporate and Government customers. 

http://www.allianceairlines.com.au


----------



## rightwingdad (3 June 2013)

Anyone following AQZ?  Recent drop has share price below IPO price of $1.60 to $1.50ish.  Growth in revenue and earnings still strong.  P/E is about 6 and div yield is 6.8%.  No adverse news has been reported apart from founding director resigning.  Any ideas as to why price has dropped?


----------



## justinh (9 January 2014)

Is anyone buying AQZ? PE 6.4, Dividend Yield 7.4% with some growth forecast in 2013/14.

Any ideas on why selling so cheap? Perhaps not much confidence in fly in / fly out mining market...


----------



## Bir (17 May 2015)

*AQZ good or bad company.*

I like airlines company.Is alliance aviation service ltd is a good company.is it overvalued or undervalued any suggestion. Thank you.


----------



## Miner (18 May 2015)

*Re: AQZ good or bad company.*



Bir said:


> I like airlines company.Is alliance aviation service ltd is a good company.is it overvalued or undervalued any suggestion. Thank you.




Congrats for your maiden post and welcome to ASF. 
I would leave the answer be given by competent chartists if the share price is over or undervalued.
My observation on Alliance:
1. Heavily discounted from the IPO price.
2. Even their FIFO is booking is good but if you see gone are the days when Alliance planes were highly booked by the FIFO guys are not the same. Yes, they got a new contract with St Barbara Leonora but the numbers are not there. What is the manning level of St Barbara Gold Mines at Leonora (I still fondly remember my first gold company back 1993 Sons of Gwalia now SBM) 
3. Looking into their financials - could not ignore the level of gearing and cashflow.
4. Personally on my emotion or ethics I did not like the company's principles or lack of it. Whereas they operate only in Australia and generates revenue from Australian workers going on FIFO, for $1.7 M benefits they have retrenched so many Australians under current market to move their business to Europe. I am sure they would have been more patriotic  and achieved same savings by cutting down the percentage of commissions of the board members and other areas of cost efficiency.
To me emotion is also a driving factor in business making Bill Gates, Andrew Forrest and likes to donate so heavily for humanitarian causes. Trust Alliance will look at least towards  common Australians.


----------



## HelloU (11 August 2018)

bump
gaining traction...and being noticed.....good rep, ok contracts,....dir's have skin.


----------



## Mr Bear (11 August 2018)

Recommended this back in November at $1.50, taken awhile for the market to take notice. Management have done a good job over the past year.


----------



## rnr (7 October 2018)

Mr Bear said:


> Recommended this back in November at $1.50, taken awhile for the market to take notice. Management have done a good job over the past year.










Price consolidating at support - ready for an assault on the ATH?


----------



## Mr Bear (10 October 2018)

rnr said:


> View attachment 89634
> 
> 
> Price consolidating at support - ready for an assault on the ATH?



Could be, not a technical trader so not much to add there, I know there is still good insto support but I’ll be selling out shortly, doesn’t meet my valuation criteria anymore..


----------



## greggles (1 February 2019)

The Alliance Aviation Services share price is spiking this morning after Qantas announced that it has taken a 19.9% stake in the company. The AQZ board stated that it has not yet received any approach from Qantas.

Takeover on the cards?

AQZ up 8.3% to $2.49.


----------



## jjbinks (24 February 2019)

AQZ seems to be breaking out on a new high


----------



## HelloU (26 July 2019)

HelloU said:


> bump
> gaining traction...and being noticed.....good rep, ok contracts,....dir's have skin.



are aqz about to be buyers?


----------



## Miner (20 January 2020)

Hello all
Just revisiting this thread after long time watching Alliance has made many non believers like me to be wrong after return of miners in business.
But no posting for a year. What the holders/ followers/ chartists  think of this stock now?


----------



## Trav. (23 January 2020)

Miner said:


> What the holders/ followers/ chartists  think of this stock now?




@Miner I had a quick look and AQZ looks positive to me. Breaking through $2.70 recently was a good sign but retraced back to $2.64. If it has a another break of $2.70 then I can see $3 as a nice target.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 January 2020)

> Alliance Aviation Services (ASX: AQZ) provides charter aviation services in Australia for the mining and resources industry and private group domestic travel. The Australian business currently operates a fleet of 20 Fokker F100, nine Fokker 70LR jet aircraft and five Fokker 50 turboprops.




In June 2019, AQZ announced the acquisition of five Fokker F100s from Swiss airline Helvetic Airways, as well as its inventory of spare engines, parts and tools. The deal builds on AQZ's purchase of 21 Fokker aircraft from Austrian Airlines in 2015, and by the end of this calendar year AQZ expect to have 44 planes operating in total. This purchase positions AQZ as the largest supplier, behind Fokker, of engines and spare parts in a market of growing customer demand. 

There have been a couple of F100 crashes, most recently in Kazakhstan. Weather at the time had the temp at -12C, well below the dew point with high probability of clear ice forming. A Palair F100 crashed on takeoff in 1993. Dutch investigators attributed the cause due to ice formation on the wings. A crash at La Guardia was similarly attributed to wing ice.

After the loss of an F100 operated by an Air France subsidiary, the European Aviation Safety Agency mandated the fitting of on-ground wing leading-edge heating systems. EASA noted: 







> "During the last few years at least two serious winter operation events with [the aircraft] are known to have occurred, associated with leading-edge ice contamination, as a result of which the two aircraft were written off."




Without being too ghoulish, at least flying to NW WA, ice would be less of an issue.


----------



## Miner (23 January 2020)

Trav. said:


> @Miner I had a quick look and AQZ looks positive to me. Breaking through $2.70 recently was a good sign but retraced back to $2.64. If it has a another break of $2.70 then I can see $3 as a nice target.



Thanks @Trav. 
Appreciated.


----------



## Miner (23 January 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> In June 2019, AQZ announced the acquisition of five Fokker F100s from Swiss airline Helvetic Airways, as well as its inventory of spare engines, parts and tools. The deal builds on AQZ's purchase of 21 Fokker aircraft from Austrian Airlines in 2015, and by the end of this calendar year AQZ expect to have 44 planes operating in total. This purchase positions AQZ as the largest supplier, behind Fokker, of engines and spare parts in a market of growing customer demand.
> 
> There have been a couple of F100 crashes, most recently in Kazakhstan. Weather at the time had the temp at -12C, well below the dew point with high probability of clear ice forming. A Palair F100 crashed on takeoff in 1993. Dutch investigators attributed the cause due to ice formation on the wings. A crash at La Guardia was similarly attributed to wing ice.
> 
> ...



Ha Ha
Just going to airport to fly on a F 100 plane


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 January 2020)

Miner said:


> Ha Ha
> Just going to airport to fly on a F 100 plane



May your takeoffs and landings be equinumerous, and exhibit bijection.


----------



## Miner (24 January 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> May your takeoffs and landings be equinumerous, and exhibit bijection.



safely arrived Perth  no incidence.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 April 2020)

I wonder if there'll be a rebound for Alliance? Change will come, but not overnight. Offshore oil rigs would be n exception, I guess.


> The coronavirus crisis will prompt mining and energy companies to permanently reduce their reliance on fly-in fly-out (FIFO) workers in favour of those that live close to mines, says federal Resources minister Keith Pitt.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 August 2021)

_Sort of to be expected: AQZ doing quite nicely_.....   $2.50 pre Covid, dropped to $1.50, but since then it has been up and up, gaining altitude, a rarified performer among aviation stocks. Now $4.40:



> _Alliance has made a record $33.7 million after-tax profit in the 2021 financial year. This was up nearly 24 per cent on the prior period. Revenue topped $300 million for the first time in the company’s history off the back of strong charter and contract flying_.




"The underlying business, utilising the Fokker fleet, continues to reap the benefits of past planning and investment and is the financial and operational foundation on which the E190 expansion has been built. “We have and continue to recruit pilots, cabin crew, engineers, and other operational and corporate staff to support the earlier deployment of the fleet,” MD Scott McMillan said. “We expect to have at least 14 E190 aircraft in service by December 2021 with the balance to be deployed by mid-2022.”


----------



## qldfrog (12 August 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _Sort of to be expected: AQZ doing quite nicely_.....   $2.50 pre Covid, dropped to $1.50, but since then it has been up and up, gaining altitude, a rarified performer among aviation stocks. Now $4.40:
> 
> 
> 
> "The underlying business, utilising the Fokker fleet, continues to reap the benefits of past planning and investment and is the financial and operational foundation on which the E190 expansion has been built. “We have and continue to recruit pilots, cabin crew, engineers, and other operational and corporate staff to support the earlier deployment of the fleet,” MD Scott McMillan said. “We expect to have at least 14 E190 aircraft in service by December 2021 with the balance to be deployed by mid-2022.”



I actually think it is a perfect Reset company: big Airlines will be squashed as the peons are not supposed to fly, so in the next decade, Virgin, Qantas will go down, and they are too big to downsize.
Whereas smaller players will take over for the flights that we need to have, for the masters and policing forces, for the actual needs in mines, experts, and potentially taking over the skeletons of Virgin/Qantas past glories.
Qantas int'l might survive to allow the Sydney LA or Sydney London that our rulers and elite will still use but with at most one daily or so.2030 Hell
Time will tell.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 May 2022)

In an all-scrip deal, funded by the issuance of new Qantas shares valued at around $614 million, Qantas will acquire AQZ

Qantas first bought a 20 per cent shareholding in Alliance in February 2019. The deal announced on Thursday would see Qantas get the remaining 80 per cent of the company, funding the deal entirely through scrip – Alliance shareholders will receive $4.75 worth of Qantas shares for each Alliance share they hold.


----------

